# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  planning SPAWN cycle

## niceshotman

Hello,
I am planning a cycle of the original SPAWN formula. I plan to do 30 days of the cycle, along with liver protection, and then 4 weeks of pct using Liquinolva. This is my first time for this cycle, so any advice or improvements would be greatly appreciated.

Day 1-5, 1 tab spawn, 2 tabs liv 52
Day 6-10, 2 tab spawn, 2 tabs liv 52
Day 11-30, 3 tab spawn, 2 tabs liv 52

Day 31-44, Liquinolva 1.6 ml or cc (2 weeks)
Day 45-58, Liquinolva .8 ml or cc (2 weeks)

I was thinking of adding milk thistle during the spawn cycle, but I'm not sure how much is needed. Thanks.

----------


## RotorHead

looks good. i dont think you will need milk thistle with the liv. 52 but im sure others can chime in.

----------


## Brenno

Im planning my spawn cycle to start next week as well. Just wondering why don't you use the whole bottle as you do get 90 tabs?

----------


## niceshotman

Well, I haven't used this before, so rather than jump into 3 tabs per day, I thought maybe I would start off slow, & then ramp it up over a week or so. The suggested use says to use 1-2 per day for starters, or 3 for advanced. I don't know if it really matters or not, since I don't have any experience with the product. But if I try it for 30 days & I don't notice any side effects, then next cycle I will just start off with 3 tabs.

I'm 38, & I've lived through all sorts of wierd stuff. I've had many injuries & taken all sorts of chemicals for medical reasons. For the most part, I handle everything very well. But once in awhile, I come across something new that my body just doesn't like, & it causes a reaction. 

For example, I nearly died from an antibiotic reaction, & I went into shock from it. And then a basic gout pill made me pass out & fall down, nearly breaking my head open. And then I took the beta alanine, which for me, gave me major itching like a nasty sunburn. 

So, I think different chemicals effect each person differently, & before I just dive into 3 tabs per day, I'd like to ease into it, just to make sure that if something DID happen (like some kind of nasty itch, or rash, or allergy) then it would be much easier to deal with than if I had taken 3x as much.

That's similar stuff that they teach at survival school too, like eating plants & stuff you're not familiar with. Take your time, eat a little, give it awhile, and if you don't have a reaction, then eat more, etc. It's just my overall philosophy of how I do everything in life.

I just hope somebody with experience can contribute to this thread, because I'm trying to figure out what else to take for liver support, cholesterol health, blood pressure, & whatever else goes along with it. I don't think spawn is too harsh, so I don't want to take an excess amount of liver support, but I want to make sure that I do the right things to protect my health. I had some major damage to my cardiovascular system & lungs, plus I have high blood pressure & had 2 strokes (from injuries), so I can't afford to be taking too many risks, if you know what I'm saying.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Well, I haven't used this before, so rather than jump into 3 tabs per day, I thought maybe I would start off slow, & then ramp it up over a week or so. The suggested use says to use 1-2 per day for starters, or 3 for advanced. I don't know if it really matters or not, since I don't have any experience with the product. But if I try it for 30 days & I don't notice any side effects, then next cycle I will just start off with 3 tabs.
> 
> I'm 38, & I've lived through all sorts of wierd stuff. I've had many injuries & taken all sorts of chemicals for medical reasons. For the most part, I handle everything very well. But once in awhile, I come across something new that my body just doesn't like, & it causes a reaction. 
> 
> For example, I nearly died from an antibiotic reaction, & I went into shock from it. And then a basic gout pill made me pass out & fall down, nearly breaking my head open. And then I took the beta alanine, which for me, gave me major itching like a nasty sunburn. 
> 
> So, I think different chemicals effect each person differently, & before I just dive into 3 tabs per day, I'd like to ease into it, just to make sure that if something DID happen (like some kind of nasty itch, or rash, or allergy) then it would be much easier to deal with than if I had taken 3x as much.
> 
> That's similar stuff that they teach at survival school too, like eating plants & stuff you're not familiar with. Take your time, eat a little, give it awhile, and if you don't have a reaction, then eat more, etc. It's just my overall philosophy of how I do everything in life.
> ...



Liv-52 is perfect. Milk thistle will not hurt but it is a bit over-kill. I used 3 tabs a day for 4 weeks and got outstanding results. The choice is up to you. I just can't see 1 pill doing much at all. You'll be okay with 3 tabs a day from start to finish with proper support supplements,. You may want to throw in some saw palmatto prostate, just in case. good luck

----------


## T_Own

you can still ramp up if you want, but just run 3 tabs for 25 days (til day 35) and use all 90

----------


## niceshotman

Wow...I've been reading as much about spawn & pct as I can find...& the amount of info & advice is just staggering !

It seems that products like spawn affect the liver, which affects the cholesterol, blood pressure, and heart health. Some people suggest taking liver, blood pressure, & heart support supplements BEFORE the cycle even begins.

Again, I am no expert, & its possible that this is overkill and just a waste of money. But from doing lots of reading, these are recommendations that I found.

Pre Cyle: (2-3 weeks leading up the cycle)
Liver Longer: 2 caps daily (THERMOLIFE)
Cycle Support: 2 scoops daily (ANNABOLIC INNOVATIONS)
Liv 52: 2 pills, 2x daily

During Cycle:
Spawn: 3 tabs daily 
Liver Longer: 2 caps daily (THERMOLIFE)
Liv 52: 2 pills 2x daily
Cycle Support: 2 scoops daily (ANNABOLIC INNOVATIONS)
-Hawthorn berry
-Celery seed extract
-NAC
-Milk thistle
-Polisocosanol
-Red yeast rice
-Idebenone
-Nettle root
-Saw palmetto
-Silymarin 
Sesamin: 1 g daily (SCIVATION)
Taurine: 2-3 g daily
Potassium: over 1 g daily
Cissus quadrangularis: 2 g daily 
ALA: 300-500 mg daily
Fenugreek:
Allicin:
EFAs Ugos ultimate oil blend
During cycle drink plenty of water

Post Cycle:
LiquiNolva/Tamox 40/40/20/20 
Liv 52: 2 pills 2x daily
Thermolife Ebol: 6 caps daily for all 4 weeks post cycle
Lean Extreme: 3 caps daily for all 4 weeks (Designer Supp)
Cycle Support: 1 scoop daily (Anabolic Innovations)
Tribulus (optional)
6-oxo (optional)
Creatine, WPI, etc.

Im not sure when to take spawn, but I guess you are supposed to take 3 tabs spread out over the day. Ive heard that it can be of benefit to take the spawn with some fat such as peanut butter ???

If this is way overboard, then let me know. I'm just looking for adequate protection.

----------


## sizerp

I think some people pre-load liver support before starting SPAWN, then maintain it throughout the cycle and PCT. I'm using Cycle Support by AI for an H-drol cycle.

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Wow...I've been reading as much about spawn & pct as I can find...& the amount of info & advice is just staggering !
> 
> It seems that products like spawn affect the liver, which affects the cholesterol, blood pressure, and heart health. Some people suggest taking liver, blood pressure, & heart support supplements BEFORE the cycle even begins.
> 
> Again, I am no expert, & it’s possible that this is overkill and just a waste of money. But from doing lots of reading, these are recommendations that I found.
> 
> Pre Cyle: (2-3 weeks leading up the cycle)
> Liver Longer: 2 caps daily (THERMOLIFE)
> Cycle Support: 2 scoops daily (ANNABOLIC INNOVATIONS)
> ...



holy shit! all those support supps are gonna cost more than the actual PH lol. I think its way-over kill. Milk Thistle and plenty of water will do you good.Liv- 52 is a nice addition too. The others- OVERKILL

----------


## Shane35aa

So how did it spawn work for you?

----------

